# Texarkana Trivia!



## KMK (May 8, 2007)

See how you do... (Imagine the sound of 'Jeopardy' music as you read)

1. Name the street that has different speed limits. One speed limit if you are going north and another speed limit if you are going south.

2. True or False: There is no provision in Arkansas state statutes that give Texas-side officers any authority to make arrests. Arkansas-side officers do have some limited Texas authority to make arrests.

3. Liquor stores are on one side of the state line and not the other. Guess which side.

4. Lottery outlets are lined up on one side of State Line Avenue. Which side?

5. True or false: Each side of the city has the same sales tax rate.

6. Unlike most all other high school athletic departments, the two major high schools go by the state rather than the city name. Name them.

7. How many buildings are bisected by the state line? Extra credit: Name them.

8. On which side of the state line can you legally smoke in public?

9. True or false: Texas does not have state income tax.

10. True or false: Residents of Texarkana, Arkansas are exempt from paying state income taxes.

11. True or false: There are two library systems and two separate police and fire departments.

12. True or false: One mayor and city council serve both cities.

13. What building is the second most photographed federal court house in the United States?

14. True or false: Texarkana was one of the stops in the Burt Reynolds and Sallie Fields movie “Smoky and the Bandit”. Extra Credit: Where did the race end?


----------



## Puritanhead (May 8, 2007)

KMK said:


> See how you do... (Imagine the sound of 'Jeopardy' music as you read)
> 
> 1. Name the street that has different speed limits. One speed limit if you are going north and another speed limit if you are going south.
> _
> ...


 ---


----------



## IanWatson (May 8, 2007)

How do you know all these facts? I live in Texarkana and I dont even know all the answers.


----------



## Puritanhead (May 8, 2007)

IanWatson said:


> How do you know all these facts? I live in Texarkana and I dont even know all the answers.


 I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## Puritanhead (May 8, 2007)

Did you know we have two prominent border towns in Virginia?

One is Bristol on both sides of Tennessee and Virginia state line.

The other is a hole-in-the-wall called Virgilina on the NC state line. It has a bustling population of 159 trailer park dwellers. 

Now, you know more useless information than the day before. It should enhance your earning power like it has mine.


----------



## InChains620 (May 8, 2007)

I live in Texarkana as well, and find most of this information new and interesting, kind of sad I didn't know more that half of this stuff.


----------



## Devin (May 8, 2007)

I only venture into Texarkana once or twice a year, but it's a nice town. It seems very nice, peaceful, and clean in comparison to North Louisiana.


----------



## KMK (May 9, 2007)

Puritanhead said:


> ---



Puritanhead's results:

1. Name the street that has different speed limits. One speed limit if you are going north and another speed limit if you are going south.

State Line Ave. Correct

2. True or False: There is no provision in Arkansas state statutes that give Texas-side officers any authority to make arrests. Arkansas-side officers do have some limited Texas authority to make arrests.

False Correct

3. Liquor stores are on one side of the state line and not the other. Guess which side.

Arkansas side Correct

4. Lottery outlets are lined up on one side of State Line Avenue. Which side?

Texas side Correct

5. True or false: Each side of the city has the same sales tax rate.

False - Arkansas is higher Correct

6. Unlike most all other high school athletic departments, the two major high schools go by the state rather than the city name. Name them.

Arkansas Senior High School and Texas High School Correct

7. How many buildings are bisected by the state line? Extra credit: Name them.

Two. The Texarkana Federal Building and the Bi-State Justice Building Correct

8. On which side of the state line can you legally smoke in public? 

Arkansas side Correct

9. True or false: Texas does not have state income tax.

True Correct

10. True or false: Residents of Texarkana, Arkansas are exempt from paying state income taxes.

True - special exemption legislation for the whole county Correct

11. True or false: There are two library systems and two separate police and fire departments.

Beats the heck out of me... I guess they're separate Incorrect (only one public library system)

12. True or false: One mayor and city council serve both cities.

False. Of course not. It's two separate states. Correct

13. What building is the second most photographed federal court house in the United States?

Who knows? Incorrect (The Texarkana Post Office/Federal Court House)

14. True or false: Texarkana was one of the stops in the Burt Reynolds and Sallie Fields movie “Smoky and the Bandit”. Extra Credit: Where did the race end?

Who knows? In the south somewhere. Incorrect (True and Atlanta) 

79%

I will be generous, since you do not even live there, and give you a 'B'.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 9, 2007)

Puritanhead said:


> I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night.



 



Puritanhead said:


> Did you know we have two prominent border towns in Virginia?
> 
> One is Bristol on both sides of Tennessee and Virginia state line.
> 
> ...



I knew about Bristol but not about Virgilina. Norlina is close to being a border town. Does Delmarva (the Eastern Shore) count?


----------

